# Help making a RJ-11 with RJ-45



## teamhex

Im enrolled in the cisco program so I know a bit about making cables, I know hardly anything about phone wire though(as far as the colors go). So I want to terminate a female end to put on a wall plate for the RJ11 to plug into the female RJ45 jack.
The man who put my phone line in used RJ45 and not 11 for the in wall phone line, I need to take that and terminate it with a female RJ45 jack that the RJ11 cable can plug into the plate and go to my DSL modem. So what colors match what? That and should it be a Type A or B ?


----------



## bomberboysk

Its 100x easier to just change out the wall socket, its 4 wires...


----------



## teamhex

bomberboysk said:


> Its 100x easier to just change out the wall socket, its 4 wires...



Change out the wall socket? I just explained that's what Im doing, Im trying to turn the 4 wires into the 8, but of course you only need 4, so in what order do those 4 wires need to be to match up with my female keystone? Sense its color coded, what 4 colors are going to match what 4 colors of the RJ-11 wire. Fine ill take a picture......


----------



## teamhex

Excuse the mess, thats the reason I decided to terminate all these connections. I had 20+ foot of each run coming out of my wall with a male end.
In total I cut down on about 60 or so feet of excess network cable in the house.
Now you see the empty place for a jack to be placed? I want to put the DSL line thats coming in, into one of those. Get it? I have a RJ-45 jack that will accept RJ-11's as well. So I want to use it, the colors of RJ-45 and RJ-11 aren't the same


----------



## bomberboysk

Oh, ok, misunderstood you there. Sorry that i dont understand this part, but are you running a phone line or a ethernet line to the jack? Sorry if i dont understand- im tired.


----------



## teamhex

bomberboysk said:


> Oh, ok, misunderstood you there. Sorry that i dont understand this part, but are you running a phone line or a ethernet line to the jack? Sorry if i dont understand- im tired.



Its an Ethernet(RJ45)cable(8 wires) BUT only 4 are being used to make the regular ass phone jack(RJ11). I need to know what colors to match the middle 4 with. Ethernet and regular phone line have the same inner core, there not exactly the same, I think the only difference is the max frequency it can handle.
The blue cable going out of the wall and into that plate im holding is an Ethernet cable, who ever terminated it when the house was built only used 4, hence its an RJ11(phone cable for my DSL modem).
I want to set it up to where its one plate, 2 Ethernet connections going to the other rooms, and the bottom one a phone like that goes to my DSL modem.
I figured Id get more responses then this. Guess its not something people know. Iv searched online, I really cant find anything. Clear things up?


----------



## bomberboysk

Its getting late and i have school tomorrow, so ill set you up with a few diagrams i found that might help you out.
http://www.icontrolnet.com/EthernetPinOut.gif

(go down to the pinout)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RJ-11

If those dont help ill try tomorrow to help you figure it out.


----------



## teamhex

bomberboysk said:


> Its getting late and i have school tomorrow, so ill set you up with a few diagrams i found that might help you out.
> http://www.icontrolnet.com/EthernetPinOut.gif
> 
> (go down to the pinout)
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RJ-11
> 
> If those dont help ill try tomorrow to help you figure it out.



The wiki link helps mate, thanks.


----------



## rajnishbhatt

*RJ45 to RJ11 Problem*



teamhex said:


> The wiki link helps mate, thanks.



Hi, I understand you had similar problem thought you can help me my problem is as under:

I have Wireless Linksys N Ultra Range Plus ADSL2+ Gateway WAG160n

Which has a DSL port for Input. 

Now I have changed my ISP which uses CAT5 with RJ45 female

What would you suggest so that don't have to change my Wireless router?

##As you said that RJ45 Jack will take RJ11 connector also do you think if I take a normal telephone cable with RJ11 at two ends and plug one in RJ45 Female Jack to connect to ISP line and the other one to the Router. Do you think it would work.

Thanks in advance for your reply


----------



## atkhan41

*Did u get the answer of your question ..??*

Did u get the answer of your question ..??

I m facing the same prb, have DSL with RJ11 connector and ISP provided with RJ45.

pass me the solution if u have any ...


----------

